
Js-hotkeys - Google Code - raju
http://code.google.com/p/js-hotkeys/
======
simonw
Unfortunately there's a pretty nasty bug in that library - it creates a
massive number of unnecessary global variables. I reported it a couple of
months ago but I don't think the project is under active development:
<http://code.google.com/p/js-hotkeys/issues/detail?id=17>

------
nostrademons
I did a library that works the opposite way: given a key event, what's the
string that (Js-)hotkeys needs to bind an event handler to that event? Wrote
it for GameClay, where we needed an easy way for users to specify keybindings
in games, but it may be useful if you want eg. user-configurable hotkeys.

It's sorta half-open-sourced: up on GitHub
(<http://github.com/nostrademons/keycode.js/tree/master>), but I haven't
gotten around to writing up real documentation, working out the kinks, or
doing a formal release yet.

------
andreyf
Ooh, let's check that off my to-do list. Now quick! Someone create a site to
share Greasemonkey hooks into websites, and let people combine these two!

Emacs and Firefox, sitting in a tree...

------
invisible
Just for others that may need it: <http://livepipe.net/extra/hotkey> (MIT
License) You can do this pretty easily in PrototypeJS though!
<http://www.prototypejs.org/api/event>

I actually use this frequently in a project I'm working on, but I think it'd
be beneficial to almost any project for accessibility.

------
gleb
We open sourced a higher-level framework for keyboard shortcuts:
[http://www.acunote.com/open-source/javascript-keyboard-
short...](http://www.acunote.com/open-source/javascript-keyboard-shortcuts)
This lets you setup (optionally multi-key) keymaps, similar to Emacs, and
basically is all you need to get Gmail-like keyboard accessibility.

~~~
tlrobinson
You presented this at the SF JS meetup last month, right?

~~~
gleb
Yup. Alex presented it, but it was primarily written by another engineer,
Serge.

